# Il mistero della chiavetta USB

## Peach

sarà, ma forse non sono abbastanza informato.

Il giallo di natale quest'anno si ripresenta sotto forma di chiavetta usb da 8 GB.

Conscio del fatto che vfat non è un filesystem adeguato, mi appresto a formattare in ntfs, ma cosa scopro?

il mount è stato fatto, non sulla partizione, ma sull'intero device:

```
/dev/sda on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=winnt,uid=1000)
```

vabé ... sarà... mai capitato (in fondo ho sempre usato dischi esterni più capienti), ma vediamo cosa dice fdisk:

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disco /dev/sda: 8317 MB, 8317304832 byte

64 testine, 32 settori/tracce, 7932 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 2048 * 512 = 1048576 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x69737369

Questa non sembra una tabella delle partizioni.

Probabilmente è stato scelto il dispositivo sbagliato.

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   ?      912975      995343    84344761   69  Sconosciuto

La partizione 1 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda2   ?      830821     1743849   934940732+  73  Sconosciuto

La partizione 2 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda3   ?           2           2           0   74  Sconosciuto

La partizione 3 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda4         1409025     1409050       26207+   0  Vuoto

La partizione 4 non termina al limite del cilindro.

Le voci nella tabella delle partizioni non sono nello stesso ordine del disco
```

hmmmm  :Question: 

messages riporta:

```
Dec 26 13:54:30 lemontree usb-storage: device found at 2

Dec 26 13:54:30 lemontree usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     takeMS   colorline        8.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree usb-storage: device scan complete

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 16244736 512-byte hardware sectors (8317 MB)

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 16244736 512-byte hardware sectors (8317 MB)

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Dec 26 13:54:35 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Dec 26 13:54:36 lemontree sda: unknown partition table

Dec 26 13:54:36 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

Dec 26 13:54:36 lemontree sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
```

qualcuno può illuminarmi e quindi risolvere questo mistero natalizio? 

happy christmas  :Wink: 

[EDIT]: dimenticavo, i device sda1, sda2 etc non esistono, esiste solo /dev/sda...

----------

## lucapost

con cosa hai formattato? prova ad eliminare tutte le partizioni con fdisk, ne ricrei una e la formatti con i tools di sys-fs/ntfsprogs.

ciao.

----------

## riverdragon

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Conscio del fatto che vfat non è un filesystem adeguato

 Giusto per evitare che tu faccia confusione: vfat ha il limite a 2GB per file singoli, il limite del filesystem è 127 GB (in modalità LBA).

----------

## djinnZ

Mi puzza di formattazione da windozz o di partizionamento mongoloide per tool imbecilli a tutela di misteriosi volumi protetti che tali non sono che confonde sia fdisk (facendogli assumere una geometria insensata) che il disk manager di windozz (che poi crea di questi pasticci o crea un volume lvm su geometria ancora meno sensata); mi pare che solo parted se la cavi arrivando alla conclusione che la tabella delle partizioni non è valida.

Personalmente credo che sia meglio formattare prima in vfat e poi in ntfs da windozz sia il modo migliore di procedere (se qualcuno si chiede perchè prima in vfat è per la label di volume che fat supporta ma ntfs no) ma devi prima creare le partizoni da linux o con il tool apposito della hp per le memory stick usb.

Ripartiziona, di corsa.

----------

## bandreabis

E sì, è proprio windows che fa di sti scherzi (sempre?).

Ecco la differenza tra una pendrive formattata da Windows ed una partizionata/formattata da fdisk/mkfs:

```
Disco /dev/sda: 1010 MB, 1010827264 byte

32 testine, 61 settori/tracce, 1011 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 1952 * 512 = 999424 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x6b736964

Questa non sembra una tabella delle partizioni.

Probabilmente è stato scelto il dispositivo sbagliato.

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   ?      871926     1706719   814758329+  74  Sconosciuto

La partizione 1 ha diversi elementi iniziali fisici/logici (non Linux?):

    phys=(288, 110, 36) logico=(871925, 16, 49)

La partizione 1 ha diversi elementi finali fisici/logici:

    phys=(366, 104, 37) logico=(1706718, 28, 39)

La partizione 1 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda2   ?      681447      957562   269488144   65  Novell Netware 386

La partizione 2 ha diversi elementi iniziali fisici/logici (non Linux?):

    phys=(107, 121, 32) logico=(681446, 26, 15)

La partizione 2 ha diversi elementi finali fisici/logici:

    phys=(10, 121, 13) logico=(957561, 23, 5)

La partizione 2 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda3   ?      276122      992497   699181456   53  OnTrack DM6 Aux3

La partizione 3 ha diversi elementi iniziali fisici/logici (non Linux?):

    phys=(345, 32, 19) logico=(276121, 19, 41)

La partizione 3 ha diversi elementi finali fisici/logici:

    phys=(324, 77, 19) logico=(992496, 1, 50)

La partizione 3 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda4   ?     2003079     2003113       32672   bb  Boot Wizard hidden

La partizione 4 ha diversi elementi iniziali fisici/logici (non Linux?):

    phys=(65, 1, 0) logico=(2003078, 19, 56)

La partizione 4 ha diversi elementi finali fisici/logici:

    phys=(128, 0, 7) logico=(2003112, 3, 7)

La partizione 4 non termina al limite del cilindro.

Le voci nella tabella delle partizioni non sono nello stesso ordine del disco

Disco /dev/sdb: 8086 MB, 8086617600 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 983 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x0217934c

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1         983     7895916    b  W95 FAT32

```

----------

## djinnZ

Se leggi bene la documentazione (ovvero, per come è organizzata, se ci sbatti il naso per puro caso, se la cerchi non la troverai mai  :Twisted Evil:  , ci si deve accontentare delle voci di corridoio, sfigato come sono mi sono solo imbattuto in una nota sul sito di M$) il partizionamento delle memory stick usb non è supportato dal disk manager di windows e devi usare l'apposito tool della hp o rischi di danneggiarla in taluni casi.

Poi ci sono i tool imbecilli per "protezione dei dati" che in pratica non fanno altro che creare due partizioni una sull'altra per far incasinare il windozz e non fargli vedere la seconda.

Se poi qualcuno ha maggiori dettagli...

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se leggi bene la documentazione (ovvero, per come è organizzata, se ci sbatti il naso per puro caso, se la cerchi non la troverai mai  , ci si deve accontentare delle voci di corridoio, sfigato come sono mi sono solo imbattuto in una nota sul sito di M$) il partizionamento delle memory stick usb non è supportato dal disk manager di windows e devi usare l'apposito tool della hp o rischi di danneggiarla in taluni casi.
> 
> Poi ci sono i tool imbecilli per "protezione dei dati" che in pratica non fanno altro che creare due partizioni una sull'altra per far incasinare il windozz e non fargli vedere la seconda.
> 
> Se poi qualcuno ha maggiori dettagli...

 

Io la mia la formatto da linux con i tools di linux.

Quella della mia ragazza se la formatta lei! Da windows....

A me la protezione dei dati non serve, al massimo nascondo una partizione a M$ formattandola L=83.   :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

confermo quanto detto djinnZ. Sono partizionamenti idioti fatti spesso per non far identificare una minipartizione iniziale, dove di solito ci sbattono sopra qualche software scemo atto alla crittazione (parola grossa) della pennetta. In pratica, puoi rifartela daccapo con fdisk/parted: tanto qualunque cosa c'abbiano messo è win32  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Luca89

Ma ti conviene ntfs su una penna USB? Se non sbaglio il file-system ntfs, è journaled e come tutti i journaled richiede molte più scritture sul file-system e in una penna dove le scritture sono limitate può voler dire morte anticipata...

----------

## djinnZ

Come filesystem per la condivisione infatti è molto più conveniente hfs+ (l'unico perfettamente supportato su tutti gli os più diffusi) ma il problema è che per windozz il supporto è a pagamento. L'alternativa potrebbe essere ext2 ed una piccola partizione fat con i driver per windozz e mac-os che almeno sono free (ma non è che ne abbia mai trovato recensioni entusiaste).

Continuo a dire che si va indietro a passo assai spedito...  :Twisted Evil: 

@cris: rileggi quello che ho scritto, da linux puoi formattare da windows no, fai danni.

qui ci vorrebbe una delle solite conferenze del nostro moderatore/mithbuster per precisare... ma ultimamente è un tantino latitante...

----------

## Peach

@lucapost: non l'ho formattata io... uscita dalla confezione così come riporto.

@riverdragon: si ho presente i limiti vfat, mi serve proprio per poter passare file da più di 2GB

@djinnz: per quanto riguarda il filesystem, interessante il discorso di hfs+, infatti ntfs, vuoi per il fatto che è journaled, vuoi per il fatto che gira in userspace, ma quando i file diventano ciccioni, il tempo di copia aumenta esponenzialmente :-\

farò delle prove con hfs+, grazie del consiglio.

@djinnz, @bandreabis, @codadilupo: si, penso anche io sia un discorso di formattazione fatta per tool X Y che servono a non so cosa. Infatti dentro c'erano due exe di contenuto sconosciuto. Il discorso però è anche questo: se la strutturazione di un disco, indipendentemente dal layer fisico, è fatta in un determinato modo che, letta dal sistema operativo, permetta il riconoscimento delle partizioni, tipo filesystem, etc, qui mi sfugge qualcosa: ovvero qual'è l'informazione che va a leggere fdisk? è valida come informazione? Siccome viene scartata da linux, allora mi chiedo se a questo punto windows vede effettivamente le 4 partizioni e se linux accedendovi integralmente, non scarti settori del disco andando a leggere la tabella FAT.

che dite?

----------

## djinnZ

In parte è per i tool idioti (sfruttando una debolezza nota già ai tempi dell'msdos, vedre il virus "invisible man" per ulteriori dettagli) in parte è per una strana questione sulla gestione dei settori danneggiati (in pratica vengono gestite con un modello strano a metà tra la funzione della slice c e d e l'lvm) che però non è mai stato implementato correttamente. Ma trovare documentazione su un supporto osannato come "futuro certo" è semi impossibile come per la durata dei dvd...  :Evil or Very Mad:  (a proposito spurgando i dischi di backup ho trovato un mezzo documento appena ho tempo vedo di metterlo su rapidshare o qualcosa del genere, si accettano suggerimenti)

----------

## Peach

ok, sto cercando di seguire il consiglio di djiinz,

e andiamo un po' ot, spero che i mod non me ne vogliano, ma fondamentalmente si parla di condividere nel modo migliore i file tra linux e windows.

ora io ho creato le partizioni in questo modo:

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disco /dev/sda: 8317 MB, 8317304832 byte

64 testine, 32 settori/tracce, 7932 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 2048 * 512 = 1048576 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x69737369

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          33       33776    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/sda2              34        7932     8088576   af  Sconosciuto
```

formattato con

```
mkfs.vfat -n LABEL1 /dev/sda1
```

 e 

```
mkfs.hfsplus -v LABEL2 /dev/sda2
```

all'inserimento vengono viste tutto ok.

Ora sotto windows sto usando il sopraccitato tool in valutazione per 5 giorni chiamato MacDrive, ma questo ignora completamente la presenza della partizione hfsplus sulla chiavetta....

sto pensando che forse la flag af della partizione non è corretta.

suggerimenti?

----------

## djinnZ

anche se è sbagliato prova ad usare 0x07 come tipo partizione. Non è che hai alchol/daemontools/nero od altri programmo basati su sptd? La partizione da linux si monta senza problemi? Ci hai messo su qualcosa (anche dei file vuoti creati con dd bastano)? Verifica con fdisk che non siano accavallati gli ultimi byte della prima partizione alla seconda.

Prova anche hfsexplorer anche per vedere se per qualche strano motivo windozz non blocca l'accesso al drive.

----------

## Apetrini

Al posto vostro avrei formattato la chiavetta in ext3 (ricordo che ext3 è retrocompatibile con ext2). Sotto win ci sono alcuni progetti per leggere partizioni ext2. Soluzioni che sto usando da qualche anno con il mio hard-disk esterno. 

http://www.fs-driver.org/

----------

## Peach

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Al posto vostro avrei formattato la chiavetta in ext3 (ricordo che ext3 è retrocompatibile con ext2). Sotto win ci sono alcuni progetti per leggere partizioni ext2. Soluzioni che sto usando da qualche anno con il mio hard-disk esterno. 
> 
> http://www.fs-driver.org/

 

le sto usando pure io per leggere la mia partizione home, ma ho riscontrato alcuni problemi non da poco: tipo che si freeza o tronca dei file. in più volevo evitare il journaling sulla partizione, senza per questo usare ext2.

hfs mi sembrava una buona soluzione ma ora come ora mi trovo bloccato con una partizione inesistente per windows.

va a finire che torno a ntfs :-\ (sempre che djinnz o altri non abbiano qualche idea a riguardo)

----------

## Apetrini

Non capisco il tuo ragionamento.

Non vuoi il journaling ma vuoi mettere su ntfs ???? Ti ricordo che ntfs ha il journaling, come pure ce l'ha hfs+, ma solo da una data versione in poi.

Se proprio vuoi un fs senza journal, credo che la scelta migliore sia ext2. Vorrei proprio sapere le motivazioni del perche hai deciso di scartare ext2, ... a parte il fatto psicologico, beninteso.

Prendo comunque in seria considerazione quello che mi hai detto sui "problemi" del driver di terze parti per far supportare ext2 a windows.

Spero di essere più fortunato di te e di non avere problemi in futuro. L'unico suggerimento che mi sento di avanzare è quello di verificare se stai usando l'ultima versione del driver di terze parti.

----------

## Peach

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non capisco il tuo ragionamento.
> 
> Non vuoi il journaling ma vuoi mettere su ntfs ???? Ti ricordo che ntfs ha il journaling, come pure ce l'ha hfs+, ma solo da una data versione in poi.

 

si infatti, ntfs è la soluzione di ripiego, hfs+ è la soluzione che mi è stata suggerita qui, per il fatto che sia possibile usarlo senza journal e cmq per le sue prestazioni su ntfs (indubbie ad occhi chiusi)

 *Quote:*   

> Prendo comunque in seria considerazione quello che mi hai detto sui "problemi" del driver di terze parti per far supportare ext2 a windows.
> 
> Spero di essere più fortunato di te e di non avere problemi in futuro. L'unico suggerimento che mi sento di avanzare è quello di verificare se stai usando l'ultima versione del driver di terze parti.

 

beh sono due mesi che non controllo, magari è uscito qualche aggiornamento, è la ragione per cui ho iniziato ad usare estensivamente ntfs come fs di condivisione.

----------

## djinnZ

Quoto sui problemi di ext2, lo ho abbandonato perchè non funziona per niente (ho perso una intera partizione), a parte il fatto che l'accesso ad una partizione ext3 con un driver ext2 è una operazione suicida per me.

Per quanto riguarda la gestione dei permessi base hfs+ è quasi un minimo comun denominatore tra i quattro sistemi operativi più diffusi.

Macdrive non ha problemi di integrità dei dati ma ha dei noti problemi di compatibilità con alchol, nero e daemontools motivo per il quale al momento è di nuovo fuori servizio e non posso verificare (senza cd virtuali non posso lavorare con le banche dati del piffero) in perfetto stile windozz.

Esiste anche un paragon macdrive in beta ma non riesco a scaricarlo, se avete maggiori informazioni fate sapere.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Macdrive non ha problemi di integrità dei dati ma ha dei noti problemi di compatibilità con alchol, nero e daemontools motivo per il quale al momento è di nuovo fuori servizio e non posso verificare (senza cd virtuali non posso lavorare con le banche dati del piffero) in perfetto stile windozz.

 

uso alchol, hai qualche link a riguardo? possibile che sia dovuto ad uno di questi programmi che non riesca a vedere la partizione??? Un po' un pacco se è questo il motivo :-\

dannato blaterante rendmond e i loro schermi.

----------

## djinnZ

si è perso il post ma in ogni caso la paragon ha in beta testing questo ma non riesco a scaricarlo.

Effettivamente l'unico modo per pensare di poter usare la doppia partizione è che la prima sia hfs+ (marcata tipo 0x07) e la seconda fat ma le ultime versioni di macdrive hanno questa limitazione idiota (come sempre è scritto da qualche parte in piccolo).

Si dice che qualcuno stia cercando di portare il driver linux sotto fuse (esiste winfuse, esiste) per poterlo usare da windows.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Effettivamente l'unico modo per pensare di poter usare la doppia partizione è che la prima sia hfs+ (marcata tipo 0x07) e la seconda fat ma le ultime versioni di macdrive hanno questa limitazione idiota (come sempre è scritto da qualche parte in piccolo).

 

da quello che dice qui i dischi con doppia formattazione non sono supportati........  :Twisted Evil: 

per quanto riguarda Alchol e gli altri prog che hai citato, dicono che hanno superato questa incompatibilità

non ho invece trovato nessun riferimento a sta cosa della partizione prima/dopo e del tipo di partizione.

----------

## djinnZ

Con la vecchia versione funzionava, d'altro canto anche su mac la doppia partizione non viene rilevata automaticamente, devi usare il mount da linea di comando.

----------

## devilheart

ma cosa intende esattamente con doppia formattazione? no perché io ho un disco esterno con una partizione fat seguita da una hfs+ e macdrive me la fa usare senza problemi su vista64

----------

## Apetrini

Noto con un po' di dispiacere che ci sono non pochi problemi ad avere un filesystem "linux" come "condivisore".

Peccato... speriamo che per l'erede al trono come filesystem del futuro qualcuno scriva dei driver per windows e mac.

P.s. parlavo di Btrfs, entrerà nel kernel 2.6.29.

----------

## Peach

@Apertini: direi che l'unico fs attualmente veramente usabile è vfat e ntfs. Ho letto di btrfs e sono curioso di provarlo.

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ma cosa intende esattamente con doppia formattazione? no perché io ho un disco esterno con una partizione fat seguita da una hfs+ e macdrive me la fa usare senza problemi su vista64

 

ops, volevo dire doppia partizione.

cmq ieri mi sono ricordato perché uso linux: ho perso completamente la serata per cercare di capire cosa succedeva, in parole povere, ora ho la chiavetta con due partizioni vfat e windows mi vede solo la prima.

A quanto pare il problema è peggiore del previsto e il tutto si può riassumere con "windows non riesce ad assegnare il nome alla partizione". In rete ci sono milioni di post di utenti con problemi simili con i dischi esterni usb e memorie mmc... quello che mi ha mandato via di testa e - come dicevo prima - mi ha fatto perdere completamente la serata al punto che alla fine mi sono trovato al punto di partenza, è che non c'è modo di capire cos'è che causa questo comportamento anomalo: si va dal "reinstalla il driver", "pulisci la chiavetta" fino a "cancella la chiave X Y dal registro", chiave che -ovviamente- nessuno sa a cosa serve. Le FAQ sul sito di MS ti dicono pure di cancellare chiavi che io manco ho... insomma una disperazione.

appena avrò un attimo di tempo proverò un secondo su un altro pc, perché chiaramente mi interessa risolvere questo problema, ho la (s)fortuna che tutti i dischi usb sono attaccati al NAS e quindi non mi sono mai accorto quando è insorto questo casino.

Se pensate di saperne qualcosa contattatemi via pm o chat, perché il prox messaggio è per dire che ho bucato i conti esteri di M$ e dato fuoco alla sede di Redmond.

----------

## djinnZ

Il problema sta nell'equivalente windozz di usb storage/hal e lo si vede anche nei noti problemi con le periferiche multifunzione (esempio tipico la malefica "supposta" della huawei).

Tra l'altro ho appena iniziato a provare http://www.ufsexplorer.com (che dovrebbe vedere anche le partizioni hfs ma al momento il disco hfs è in prestito quindi non posso dir nulla).

Prova a riformattare usando il tool della hp stavolta e vedi se c'è qualcosa nei log di sistema. 

Puoi riportare un fdisk -l da linux e verificare se da windozz vede le partizioni nello stesso modo? Guarda anche nei messaggi di sistema se c'è qualcosa, possibile che qualche servizio sia bloccato in avvio che so lvm...

 *Peach wrote:*   

> cmq ieri mi sono ricordato perché uso linux: ho perso completamente la serata per cercare di capire cosa succedeva

 beato te che ti capita una volta ogni tanto. Io ci devo combattere quotidianamente (se hai le pagine bianche la stampa dalla contabilità non funziona, devi avere più versioni del java per i programmi di sogei & C ma la banca dati si schianta se non c'è solo la jre 6 installata etc.) e ci sono obbligato per legge ad usarlo.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Aggiungete il bestemmione di rito.

----------

## Apetrini

Non so se hai già provato, ma visto che non ho altro da consigliarti come ultima speranza prova a creare un filesystem ntfs sulla chiavetta direttamente da linux. Con certi hard-disk esterni che sotto win non si formattavano avevo risolto cosi.

In pratica ti installi sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0 e poi prova ad usare uno dei suoi tool

```

    /usr/bin/ntfsfix

    /usr/bin/ntfsinfo

    /usr/bin/ntfscluster

    /usr/bin/ntfsls

    /usr/bin/ntfscat

    /usr/bin/ntfscmp

    /usr/bin/ntfsmount

    /usr/sbin/mkntfs

    /usr/sbin/ntfslabel

    /usr/sbin/ntfsundelete

    /usr/sbin/ntfsresize

    /usr/sbin/ntfsclone

    /usr/sbin/ntfscp

```

In particolare il comando mkfs.ntfs ha piu di qualche opzione, prova e incrocia le dita.

----------

## Kernel78

Porca porca porca, mille volte porca !!!

Ok, mi sono comprato una chiavetta usb da 16 gb e, a parte aver dovuto rimuovere le utility u3, sono molto soddisfatto.

L'unico problema è che questa chiavetta è formattata con vfat e la dimensione massima dei file è di 4 gb e qualcosa (me lo ha ricordato il sistema quando ho provato a farmi un backup di un file da 10gb).

Diciamo che considero parametri quali: la quantità di accessi, il costo della chiavetta, la velocità con cui appaiono chiavi sempre più grandi a costo sempre più basso, il numero sempre più elevato di cicli di scrittura supportati. Alla luce di ciò non avrei il minimo problema ad usare un fs journaled ma non saprei bene verso quale rivolgermi che sia supportato da linux/winzozz e che abbia la possibilità di farmi creare un file grande anche 15 gb.

Le macchine da cui accederò ai dati saranno poche linux (le mie dove installo quello che mi pare) mentre molte macchine windows diverse (da XP in avanti) su cui sarebbe opportuno non dover installare nulla per accedere al fs (potrei sempre mettere sulla chiavetta un eseguibile stand-alone tipo linux-reader per fs ext3) ma driver o sw da installare li escluderei.

Penso che in ufficio proverò linux-reader per vedere se ha anche supporto in scrittura e se è stand-alone (dal sito non mi è chiaro e mentre scrivo mi vengono i dubbi) in tal caso penso che sceglierò ext3 altrimenti temo di dover ricadere su ntfs o hfs+ è diventata, nel frattempo, un alternativa valida e papabile per le mie esigenze ?

Grazie a tutti

----------

## Thanas

Purtroppo un problema come il tuo, però su un hd da un 120 GB l'ho dovuto risolvere con ntfs.

Io uso ntfs-3g e mi trovo relativamente bene, però non mi ci affiderei per dei backup seri. Se non ricordo male ci sono anche captive (con wine) e un altro progetto di cui non ricordo il nome.

Ti conviene provare e vedere di quale ti puoi fidare di più.

Però se hai macchine win98 o precedenti non ci va ntfs...

Saluti

un Thanas... che i filesystem da condividere...

EDIT: ho riletto ora che parli "da xp in avanti", quindi con ntfs te la cavi tranquillamente. hfs+ non so se è supportato nativamente da win quindi non mi pronuncio  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *Thanas wrote:*   

> EDIT: ho riletto ora che parli "da xp in avanti", quindi con ntfs te la cavi tranquillamente. hfs+ non so se è supportato nativamente da win quindi non mi pronuncio 

 

no, purtroppo il supporto a HFS+, sebbene lo trovi adeguato a situazioni come queste, non è incluso in windows, ed è -anzi- a pagamento (aka non esiste ancora un tool open per win) il che è una dannazione!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

Temevo anche io di dovermi dirigere verso ntfs (almeno il supporto sotto linux dovrebbe essere ottimo)visto che, essendo a pagamento il supporto a hfs+ sotto windows, non ho la minima intenzione di acquistare qualcosa per ogni pc a cui dovrei collegare la chiavetta  :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie mille per le conferme  :Wink: 

----------

## falko

Scusate la domanda...

Ma il supporto in scrittura per filesystem ntfs è universalmente ritenuto stabile?

PS: Ho avuto recentemente problemi con un disco che uso per la condivisione di file tra Linux e Windows; non so come ma windows ora non lo vede formattato, mentre linux lo monta con un po' di problemi (l'accesso ai file è lento e dando dmesg ottengo messaggi di filesystem danneggiato). Questo disco è formattato in vfat volevo quindi sapere quindi se posso fidarmi a passare a ntfs oppure no, ad ogni modo non voglio installare software in windows per la lettura di filesystem non riconosciuti nativamente

----------

## Apetrini

Assolutamente si, se usi ntfs-3g mediante fuse. E solo un attimino piu lento perche gira in userspace.

----------

